# Propane Heater inside a Pop-Up camper??



## RyeDog

Hello, I have a question and not sure of the answer. I am planning on taking my pop up camper to the Upper Penninsula in early October and I will be staying at a campground that has no electricity hook up which means I wont be able to plug in my electric heater.

My question is does anybody know if it would be harmful to use a small coleman propane heater inside the camper at nighttime to take the edge off? Or is this a dangerous and stupid idea? 

Would a propane heater used inside a pop-up be harmful to your health? 

I know I have read in the past that this is not something you would want to do with a kerosene heater but what about a small propane heater?

Any thoughts, comments? 

Thanks.


----------



## kbkrause

They make a version that is for inside use. Check out http://www.coleman.com/coleman/ColemanCom/subcategory.asp?CategoryID=3000 the catalytic heaters...


----------



## Ogre

I have two thoughts about your issues. The first thing that runs through my mind is why camp where you have no electricity? The second thing that comes to mind is that if you want to or have to camp at a spot without electricity then why not go in the middle of no where, such as state or federal land, where you can run a generator without impact to anyone else. Run the generator and charge up the battery then shut off the generator off at night. The battery should last through all or most of the night and then start the generator up in the morning.


----------



## sean

I think they have heaters with oxygen depletion sensors on them so they will go out if there is a problem with the quality of air.

At the very least I would crack open a few windows.


----------



## slayer

If you do use the propane heater be very sure to open top vent a couple inches and crack a window near where your head will be.


----------



## Happy Jack

I deer hunted many years out of a pop up with a Mr Heater on a 20 lb tank. Crack a window to let air in. I would also take a battrey operated carbon monoxide alarm to be on the safe side. You get a lot of condensation inside. I put a tarp over the top to create an air barrier that helped.


----------



## glockman55

sean said:


> I think they have heaters with oxygen depletion sensors on them so they will go out if there is a problem with the quality of air.
> 
> At the very least I would crack open a few windows.


Mr. Heater has one. most Pop-Ups arn't that air tight, I'd open a window anyway.


----------



## Burksee

Which ever heater you go with, if its a ventless I'd make sure to have a adaquite fresh air supply and I'd also suggest installing a CO2 detector. The oxygen deplete feature on some of the newer heaters is a plus but I've heard that CO2 can get to levels that may be harmful long before you run outa burnable oxygen.  

Whether its in the house, cabin, cottage, garage, camper, motor home or tent I always have one those combo smoke, CO2 detector with a light hanging! You can pick one up at any ACO, Homedepot, ect. It will be the best $30.00 you'll ever spend!


----------



## RyeDog

Thanks guys for all the input! Good stuff!


----------



## tdejong302

A Mr. Heater can be purchased at just about any home or sporting goods centers for around $60. It has an auto shut off and runs on small propane canisters. The auto shut off is what we rely on with an open/cracked window for back up. It will keep the frost off your toes. :evil:


----------



## Goodguy

Happy Jack said:


> I deer hunted many years out of a pop up with a Mr Heater on a 20 lb tank. Crack a window to let air in. I would also take a battrey operated carbon monoxide alarm to be on the safe side. You get a lot of condensation inside. I put a tarp over the top to create an air barrier that helped.


 Mr. Buddy and the detector to be safe. Don't use a regular heater and become a statistic.:sad:


----------



## answerguy8

Goodguy said:


> Mr. Buddy and the detector to be safe. Don't use a regular heater and become a statistic.:sad:


Agreed... it would really suck to wake up dead.


----------



## answerguy8

Ogre said:


> I have two thoughts about your issues. The first thing that runs through my mind is why camp where you have no electricity? The second thing that comes to mind is that if you want to or have to camp at a spot without electricity then why not go in the middle of no where, such as state or federal land, where you can run a generator without impact to anyone else. .


You had me...then you lost me.



Ogre said:


> Run the generator and charge up the battery then shut off the generator off at night. The battery should last through all or most of the night and then start the generator up in the morning.


How many batteries would he need to run an electric heater?


----------



## snaggs

RyeDog said:


> Hello, I have a question and not sure of the answer. I am planning on taking my pop up camper to the Upper Penninsula in early October and I will be staying at a campground that has no electricity hook up which means I wont be able to plug in my electric heater.
> 
> My question is does anybody know if it would be harmful to use a small coleman propane heater inside the camper at nighttime to take the edge off? Or is this a dangerous and stupid idea?
> 
> Would a propane heater used inside a pop-up be harmful to your health?
> 
> I know I have read in the past that this is not something you would want to do with a kerosene heater but what about a small propane heater?
> 
> Any thoughts, comments?
> 
> I'm guessing here!!! but about 45 years ago a good friend had his cousin and another of his cousins friends make the front page of TIME magazine....again I'm guessing here! it may not have been TIME but another big name like that.....Seems two were hunting in Michigan somewhere in the upper lower and used a propane heater in a small camper...It was cold..very cold as the story goes..so they cranked the propane stove up ...Well the flame went out...and filled the camper with deadly Propane gas...they were alive but one died shortly after and the cousin lived as walking vegetable for several years and finally died....because of this I would never use a gaseous matter to sleep in...perhaps cook...but you're much better off with a vented unit ...and make sure it is fully functional..watch the liquor (drinking) so you make no mistakes....stay safe.


----------



## tdejong302

The heater we use is a buddy heater. I wish I had a pic because you can find them just about anywhere. It has auto shutoff. I use it in my blind, ice shack and camper at night. 

My earlier reply was our old heater. Got use to that darn name. :sad:


----------



## ih772

Like Burksee said. The sensor on the buddy heater is for low oxygen and not for dangerous levels of CO. There have been a few times out on the ice when I've had my shanty too air tight and started get a headache and burning eyes from CO. Take a CO detector with you.


----------



## frznFinn

If you go with the Mr. Heater-just so you know the small canisters only last for about 5 hours or so. I would hook it up to a 20 lb.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage

We camped for years with a pop-up, including camping in the UP during November. We used one of those heaters you can mount right on a 20 lb tank. However, we regulated it with the valve on the tank; that is, we cranked the valve down to the lowest possible setting to just keep the heater going. Worked like a charm. We sat it right in the center of the camper. However, our camper wasn't too tight and we left the zips open just a crack.


----------



## Bob T

I can vouch for the Mr Buddy heater also and I know that the low oxygen feature works. We took it out to Wyoming a few years back to heat our small tent and it would go out sometimes during the night. We thought that there was something wrong with the heater and I was about to call about fixing it when we returned home. I looked on the box for the phone number to call when I realized that it said on the box that it should not be used in elevations above 7,000 feet. We were in 9,000 foot and the low oxygen feature was shutting it off. 

We also use a Mr Heater in our big wall tent for heat and I am a bit paranoid so I leave the windows open more than I probably need to but I have always woken up in the morning. Best to be on the safe side though. Better to be a little cool at night than the other alternative.

Bob


----------



## RyeDog

Well, I ended up using a Mr.Heater hooked up to a 20lb propane tank and I am still alive to talk about it  . However the condensation it produced in the inside of the pop-up was unreal. There was one point in the middle of the night where water drops would just drip from the canvas roof over the beds as if it were raining inside! :yikes: 

Thanks for all the input guys!


----------

